# West once again DOMINATES the All-Star



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

YAY!!!! 5-peat!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of modern streetball and all the so-called dribble/carrying moves they do, but the two passes that Nikki Teasley did were AWESOME.

Amazing for a guy or a girl. WOW

She sure filled up the boxscore last night.

And as much as I dislike Lisa Leslie, I hope that she is okay.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Did anyone notice the West was LOSING while Lisa Leslie was playing?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

we were?...i mean they were? I didnt notice that. I DID however, notice that the refs were cheating in favor of the East. It didnt matter though because the West still won.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The West was losing... until Leslie went down with her little bo-bo that required an ambulance and stretcher for. UGH.

East had an 8 point lead at the half.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

oh...i guess.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> The West was losing... until Leslie went down with her little bo-bo that required an ambulance and stretcher for. UGH.
> 
> East had an 8 point lead at the half.


They couldn't score when Leslie was on the bench in the 1st half though.


----------

